# Tribute to Baron Davis...



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I just want to give credit to Baron Davis, one of the greatest Hornets ever, I will never forget any of the games I saw him play in the Hornets uniform...


















THANK YOU VERY MUCH BARON FOR A WONDERFUL TIME AS A HORNETS FAN!
​


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was just making one of these.

I saw Baron so many times live it was always exciting. That dunk tip in vs Detroit to win the game was incredible. The first win at the New Orleans Arena vs John Stockton and the Jazz will be something I will always remember. 

He still will remain one of my favorite players I just hope he can finally put together 84 game seasons from now own.

Good luck...Baron...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Can't believe it, BD is my favourite player and I'll go to the warriors with him now. But I'll still be a hornets fan. BD is really one of the greatest players to wear a hornets jersey, I'm so sad right now


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Baron Davis had so spectacular things and last year he seemed to be the best pg in the league and now he is gone...
it will take me a few days to realize...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I could cry right now


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> I could cry right now


I actually AM crying right now


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Remember his triple double performances in the playoffs before they left Charlotte?

WOW!

Thats when I knew he was a good one.

I actually picked Bdiddy to win the ROY, but he fell short. I really wish him the best in GS.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

It's kinda sad to see him leave the Hornets but he is freeing up more time for Dickau!


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Baron, you will be missed, you will be missed.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, I also remember the playoff series with charlotte against orlando where he and t-mac battled...it was amazing, baron hit the game winner but it wasn't in time!
I remember him running in to the middle of the court and throwing away his headband...

Those are so great memories, thank you baron!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The most memorable moment I have of Baron Davis was when he was ****ting all over the Magic with his triple doubles in the playoffs a few years ago. He was so awesome back then, see what injuries can do to a player.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

He made back to back tripple doubles with back spasms!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

DanDickau said:


> It's kinda sad to see him leave the Hornets but he is freeing up more time for Dickau!


Dickau is not a starting point guard period.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I certainly will miss him.  He is my favorite player in the NBA.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Damn, I also remember the playoff series with charlotte against orlando where he and t-mac battled...it was amazing, baron hit the game winner but it wasn't in time!


Actually it was in time, but they didn't count it. I remember being in the Conseco Fieldhouse Gift Shop watching the ending to that. It's probably my favorite Baron moment.


----------

